# AUF before or after?



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 19, 2008)

well would it be quicker to adjust the U face for PLL before the alg or after??? thanks in advance.


----------



## mrbiggs (Jun 19, 2008)

I do it before, but I think that responses from good cubers will be more informative than the poll.


----------



## bundat (Jun 19, 2008)

What I do is:
- if the side I would execute the PLL from is already facing me, use a d/d'/d2 turn to align the U face correctly with the rest of the cube, then do the PLL.
- use a cube rotation if the U face is already aligned correctly with the rest of the cube, but the side I do the PLL from is different than the one facing me, then execute the PLL.
- if neither, use AUF before to adjust the U face to the right side I would execute the PLL from, do the PLL, the AUF again to align the U face with the rest of the cube. Although I only do that because I'm slow at cube rotations. And so that I don't get confused anymore as to what to do (U turn, d turn, cube rotation, etc.)


----------



## FU (Jun 19, 2008)

I do it after usually, but sometimes I can't help it but do it before (i don't know why don't ask me).

I will execute the PLL algo if its already in the right angle, then think of the AUF while executing the PLL so i wont have any transition time to AUF


----------



## Joël (Jun 19, 2008)

AUF means Adjust U-layer *First*. So that is always done before the PLL .

For me it depends on the case really, but for most cases, I don't really look at how the F2L are positioned relative to the PLL... I look at the pattern and solve the PLL indepenently of the F2L, and then adjust. Usually, there's a point 4 or so moves from the end where I can see in which direction I have to turn the U layer.


----------



## Kian (Jun 19, 2008)

i agree, i think its definitely faster to auf after the pll b/c you not only take a possible cube rotation out the beginning of your pll, you should be able to see the turn or know it based on where it was prior to your pll.


----------



## FU (Jun 19, 2008)

Joël said:


> AUF means Adjust U-layer *First*. So that is always done before the PLL .
> 
> For me it depends on the case really, but for most cases, I don't really look at how the F2L are positioned relative to the PLL... I look at the pattern and solve the PLL indepenently of the F2L, and then adjust. Usually, there's a point 4 or so moves from the end where I can see in which direction I have to turn the U layer.



I've always thought AUF meant Adjust U Face


----------



## Johannes91 (Jun 19, 2008)

FU said:


> Joël said:
> 
> 
> > AUF means Adjust U-layer *First*. So that is always done before the PLL .
> ...


I think the emoticon means "what I just said makes no sense".


----------



## PCwizCube (Jun 19, 2008)

FU said:


> Joël said:
> 
> 
> > AUF means Adjust U-layer *First*. So that is always done before the PLL .
> ...


Me too - I've also always thought AUF = Adjust U-Face.
That's what it says in Macky's glossary....http://www.cubefreak.net/glossary.html#A


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 19, 2008)

I usually do it before, but it depends on the situation. After can be faster in some cases, but it doesn't really matter.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 19, 2008)

Whatever feels more natural.


----------



## MistArts (Jun 19, 2008)

Always before on G's.

It doesn't matter on the others...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 19, 2008)

Almost always before because I'm just that bad that I can't recognize the case without the AUF. Just another reason why I'm so bad at speedcubing.


----------



## jonny guitar (Jun 19, 2008)

75% of the time I do it after; exceptions are when I can't recognize the pll right away I do it before.


----------



## Dene (Jun 19, 2008)

It depends on the PLL. I can't adjust the U face after certain PLL's (quickly) so I will do it before (A, T, maybe some others). I can't recognise N's without adjusting beforehand. Maybe some others, not too sure.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 20, 2008)

You guys are all different from me. T, G, and N are actually the only ones I don't need to AUF to recognize. I AUF this after.


----------



## Kenneth (Jun 20, 2008)

I miss "depends". In most solves I do COLL and then EPLL and berore EPLL I always do AUF because my algs doesn't change U aligment. But if I get into a PLL after VH (happens 1:27) then I AUF if it is a R or G because I cannot recognise those otherwise (well, not fast), the rest of the PLL's I do not AUF before.

Most ZB's I know I also AUF before to get faster edge recognition. But when I do this I usaly do not know the last U turn of the alg so I have to do anoter AUF in then end


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 20, 2008)

Why does this come up every few months?
I have to "AUF" for ELS and CLS, so I do do it pre-PLL. It's silly to add on moves before _and_ after a PLL...

(Does anyone else think that AUF is silly but AUL sounds too bad to promote?)


----------



## Joël (Jun 20, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> FU said:
> 
> 
> > Joël said:
> ...



Oh, right . Sorry, my mistake!


----------



## Sébastien.felix (Jun 20, 2008)

Personally, I don't think that AUF requires too many time. I never regrip the cube during LL, it means I AUF 3 times(F2L-OLL,OLL-PLL,after PLL), and I always try to anticipate the more I can so my recognition step is done while UF. Because of my PLL system, i always put the 2 solved corners of a B-type PLL ON THE L side and une it to know what move i should do to AUF after PLL. Though ist awkward for some cases(especially the G-PLLs I use(only RUD)), it's very efficient in general because you don't have to rotate the cube before PLL, what cost a lot of time compared to U or U'.

Have fun

sebastien


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jun 20, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> (Does anyone else think that AUF is silly but AUL sounds too bad to promote?)



Do you mean F, L as *F*ace, *L*ayer or as *F*irst, *L*ast? I would think *L*ayer would make more sense than *F*ace, because we say OLL and PLL, which refer to *L*ayer. I am too much of a newbie to know if AUF, AUL or even ALL (Adjust Last Layer) would be the best term.


----------



## CanadaCube (Jun 23, 2008)

Before.

Easier For Me to reconize


----------



## PCwizCube (Jun 23, 2008)

My PLL recognition and execution stinks so I'd rather not give advice....

But I have a question about the actual topic. It says should you AUF before or after the PLL. Well don't you most of the time have to AUF before the PLL, because you only know how to execute the PLL from one angle? So wouldn't you have to AUF so the PLL is in the right angle you have to exeute it, and then maybe AUF after you execute the PLL? So this thread is about AUF after or before the PLL. Wouldn't most of the time you have to do it before and after?

Well you could also AUF so the PLL is in the right spot where it should be, and rotate the cube so it's in the right angle for you to execute it. I think Yu Nakajima does this.

I think AUF mostly both times is faster because a U face turn is more faster than a cube rotation.... this is just a hypothesis...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 23, 2008)

I do first, because I have an easier time recognizing the PLL that way. Also a little OCD trait of mine.


----------



## genwin (Jun 29, 2008)

the problem i'm having is not only do i have to AUF but also make a cube rotation... how do i improve on this??


----------

